# dont need license to keep northern blue tongues in vic !??



## omg_ebtl (Oct 6, 2009)

hey
you have probably heard of this site/farm which keep a fair few lizards in victoria and i came across this and wondered wheter it was right???

source: DixiLizards - DixiGlen Farm 


WILDLIFE LICENCE​As all lizards that are kept as pets in Australia are native, there are some that require a wildlife licence.
Each state has different wildlife licences, but generally acquiring a wildlife licence is an easy process.
In* VICTORIA* where we live it is as simple as getting a form and sending it off 
with the required payment amount, concession rates apply.
*click here* to access the nessesary form
*Reptiles we keep that do not require a wildlfie licence include* 
Eastern Blue Tongues
Alpine Blotched Blue Tongues
Lowland Blotched Blue Tongues
Northern Blue Tongues
Cunningham’s Skinks

im confused as i thought you do need a basic license in order to keep northerns,
or is it apart f the new changes to the system?


also whats happening about turtles under 10cm length?
thanks everyone


----------



## snakehandler (Oct 6, 2009)

Northerns have never been on permit here in VIC and turtles under 10cm can now be sold.


----------



## dixilizards (Oct 6, 2009)

The tiliqua range of animals are pretty much off licence apart from the central and western varieties.

As of October 1st 2009 there is no law governing size restrictions on turtles i.e. any size can be kept be that 20mm or 2000mm


----------



## snakehandler (Oct 6, 2009)

Dont forget that Shinglebacks are also on permit!


----------



## Mr.James (Oct 6, 2009)

is this only for vic and act? Will nsw follow suit on the blue tongues?


----------



## snakehandler (Oct 6, 2009)

There is talk of a national licensing scheme, however each state and territory have different rules and regulations and each one think they have the best set up, so it is very unlikely that each state will come in line with each other.....so it is unlikely that the animals permitted in Victoria will be identicle to those in NSW.


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 6, 2009)

This is good to know as I have always thought that we were not allowed to keep Notherns here in Vic. I have actually rang the DSE about that years ago and all i got was "if it's not on the list then your not allowed to keep it". In all the paper work i have gotten from them there as never been any mention of T.S.intermedia any where whether on license or off so i have always just thought they weren't allowed.

Does anybody know if Egernia Depressas are allowed in VIC as i got the same response from the DSE when i asked about them as well."Not on list, not allowed."


----------



## SuburbanMe (Oct 7, 2009)

Easterns, Northerns (Including kimberlies) and Blotchies can all be kept off license in Victoria. Stumpies (shinglebacks), Centralians, Westerns, and Pygmies (not that you'd ever get one) are all on license.


----------

